# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  دوره های مجازی و الکترونیکی ارشد کامپیوتر

## sjhosseini

ثبت نام  دوره های مجازی دانشگاه امیرکبیر و شیراز شروع شده . آیا کسی از دوستان اطلاعاتی در مورد  این دوره ها  داره؟

----------


## aspnet_22

> ثبت نام  دوره های مجازی دانشگاه امیرکبیر و شیراز شروع شده . آیا کسی از دوستان اطلاعاتی در مورد  این دوره ها  داره؟


کدومشون نرم افزار دارند ؟ 
اعتبار این مدارک بیشتره یا دانشگاه ازاد  یا فراگیر پیام نور؟
و مهمترین سوال شهریه هر ترم چقدره  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amironline

دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دانشگاه شيراز فقط IT - تجارت الكترونيكي رو داره ولي مركز تحصيلات تكميلي آموزشهاي مجازي دانشگاه اميركبير گرايشهاي معماري و هوش مصنوعي و گرايشهاي  مديريت فناوري اطلاعات و شبكه هاي كامپيوتري IT رو داره

منم ميخوام بدونم اعتبار اين مدارك چقدره؟ چه ايران و چه خارج از ايران
كسي تا حالا تو اين دوره ها ثبت نام كرده؟

----------


## s.iran

> دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دانشگاه شيراز فقط IT - تجارت الكترونيكي رو داره ولي مركز تحصيلات تكميلي آموزشهاي مجازي دانشگاه اميركبير گرايشهاي معماري و هوش مصنوعي و گرايشهاي مديريت فناوري اطلاعات و شبكه هاي كامپيوتري IT رو داره


 سلام
من 2 روز هست هر کار میکنم سایت دانشگاه مجازی شیراز باز نمیشه، اگه ممکنه شرایط پذیرش در این دانشگاه رو اینجا بذارید.

با تشکر

----------


## amironline

> شیوه نامه پیش ثبت نام و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی جهت نیمسال اول 89-88
> در مقاطع مختلف کارشناسی ناپیوسته، کارشناسی پیوسته و کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته
> به منظور کمک به همگانی کردن آموزش عالی ، دسترسی بیشتر افراد مستعد به آموزش عالی، کمک به ارتقای سطح علمی و فرهنگی جامعه و تأمین بخشی از نیروی متخصص و مورد نیاز کشور، دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دانشگاه شیراز، جهت نیمسال اول سال تحصیلی 89-88  در رشته و گرایش های زیر دانشجو می پذیرد.
> 
> 
> رشته و گرایش های کارشناسی پیوسته
> 
> رشته و گرایش های کارشناسی نا پیوسته
> 
> ...




رشته و گرایشهای مقطع کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته

رشته:
مهندسی ، ابزاردقیق و اتوماسیون
زیرگروه رشته های مورد پذیرش:	
کلیه گرایشهای مهندسی مکانیک، مهندسی شیمی و مهندسی برق

رشته:	
مهندسی فن آوری اطلاعات - تجارت الکترونیک
زیرگروه رشته های مورد پذیرش:		
کلیه رشته های مهندسی ,ریاضی کاربردی و محض,مدیریت صنعتی,مدیریت مالی,مدیریت بازرگانی,فیزیک

رشته:	
حقوق جزا و جرم شناسی
زیرگروه رشته های مورد پذیرش:		
کلیه رشته های حقوق

----------


## s.iran

سلام
با تشکر از شمادوست عزیز برای پاسخ.
یه سوال هم داشتم در مورد منابع امتحان تجارت الکترونیک برای مبانی فناوری اطلاعات کتاب زیر را مشخص کرده بود
Information Technology for Management: Transforming Organizations in the Digital Economy, 6th Edition
نویسنده:Turban, Leidner, McLean, Wetherbe

آیا امتحان هم به زبان انگلیسی هست؟
 همین کتاب کافی هست یا باید کتاب های دیگری هم خواند.

----------


## amironline

من اطلاعات زيادي در اين مورد ندارم
اگه دوستان دارن خيلي خوشحال ميشيم كه راهنماييومن كنن

----------


## s.iran

سلام
لطفا اگر دوستان در مورد امتحان مثل منابع یا سوالات اطلاعات دارند راهنمایی کنند.


با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام 
ايا ارزش داره وقتمون را صرف درس خوندن تو همچين دانشگاهايي بكنيم ؟
اون زماني كه مي رفتيم سره كلاس هيچي ياد نگرفتيم ! واي به حال الان كه سره كلاسم نميريم ؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

به تایپیک زیر سر بزن:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=181408

----------


## SystemAnalyst

خدمت دوستان باید بگم .این نوع دوره برای کارشناسی ارشد خوبه.رشتهای مثل IT تمام حرفش اینه که همه چیز الکترونیکی بشه حتی آموزش ، پس اصلا باید این رشته حرف خودشو به کرسی بنشونه و باید الکترونیکی ارائه بشه همچینین دانشگاه هایی مثل شیراز رشته IT را فقط الکترونیکی برگزار می کنن و اصلا دوره روزانه یا شبانه ندارن.بنظر من یاد گیری در این سیستم خیلی خوبه حتی بهتر از حضوری چون کلاس ها را می توان بارها گوش داد و به درس مسلط شد.راجب به مدرک از آنجا که وزارت علوم گفته تایید هست برای خارج کشور هیچ مشکلی نداره برای داخل ایران هم از لحاظ قانونی موردی نداره .الان مسئولین در پی حذف عنوان مجازی هستن که اگر مثل شبانه  تصویب بشه این دوره رو دست نخواهد داشت.چون اساتید و مواد درسی همون اساتید و سرفصل دروس روزانه ها هست و سخت گیری و کیفیت اموزش هم هیچ فرقی نخواهد داشت.پیش بینی می کنم تا چند سال آینده کلا این دوره ها فراگیر بشه و رقابت به داخلش سخت بشه .ولی از مشکلات این دوره دید عمومی هست که اونهم بخاطر مسئله technology phobia هست و اصولا عموم مردم از آنجا که تحصیلات یا دید کامپیوتری ندارن هر چیزی مثل امور بانکی ، خرید و فروش ، ارتباطات و ... الکترونیکی بشه نیاز به زمان داره که عموم اون رو بپذیرن اموزش الکترونیکی هم از این قاعده مستثنی نیست که فکر کنم  تا زمان فارغ التحصیلی دوستان مشکل حل میشه .برای همین این دوره ها اکثر دانشگاه ها در رشته های کامپیوتر و IT ارائه می دن.

----------


## erth_free

دوره های خوبیه مدرک همون دانشگاه رو بهت میدن
بیشتر کلاسهاش اینترنتیه 
بعضی کلاسها هم حضوری و یا از طریق ویدیو کنفرانس برگزار میشه
من خودم نرم دانشگاه شیراز رو می خونم

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> دوره های خوبیه مدرک همون دانشگاه رو بهت میدن
> بیشتر کلاسهاش اینترنتیه 
> بعضی کلاسها هم حضوری و یا از طریق ویدیو کنفرانس برگزار میشه
> من خودم نرم دانشگاه شیراز رو می خونم


يعني تو مدرك شما حرفي از مجازي يا راه دور يا اين جور چيزا وجود نداره ؟!

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

> يعني تو مدرك شما حرفي از مجازي يا راه دور يا اين جور چيزا وجود نداره ؟!


به نظر من اگر کسی واقعا بخونه چون وقت بیشتری داره حتی از انهایی که توی روزانه درس میخونند جلوتر هم میزنه

----------


## majidmt

خیلی مباحث خوبی بود. ای کاش این مبحث ادامه پیدا کنه تا بیشتر سود ببریم.
دوستان عزیز با توجه به تایید مدرک تو سط وزارت علوم به نظرتون بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن میشه واسه ادامه تحصیل رفت خارج؟بعد من خوندم که این دوره ها پایان نامه نداره این مورد مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه؟میشه با این مدرک عضو هیت علمی هم شد و توی دانشگاه تدریس کرد؟ ممنون از شما دوستان
از مدیر بخش هم خواهش میکنم این مطلب mehrdad6322  در پست قبلی رو به خاطر بی ربط بودن پاک کنه!

----------


## dr.pantagon

برای کارشناسی چی ؟

من فوق دیپلم تا 2-3 ماه دیگه تموم میشه دوره مجازی برای کارشناسی نداره ؟ اینا همه ارشد هستند

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

برای دوره کارشناسی هم مجازی وجود داره

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> برای دوره کارشناسی هم مجازی وجود داره


به احتمال زياد بايد وجود داشته باشه
بهتره به دانشگاههاي مثل شيراز كه اين دوره ها را دارند البته براي ارشد مراجعه كني

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

دانشگاه خواجه نصیر ، دانشگاه علم و صنعت ، دانشگاه سهند تبریز .... دوره کارشناسی ارایه میدند

----------


## sarkhosh

> خیلی مباحث خوبی بود. ای کاش این مبحث ادامه پیدا کنه تا بیشتر سود ببریم.
> دوستان عزیز با توجه به تایید مدرک تو سط وزارت علوم به نظرتون بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن میشه واسه ادامه تحصیل رفت خارج؟بعد من خوندم که این دوره ها پایان نامه نداره این مورد مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه؟میشه با این مدرک عضو هیت علمی هم شد و توی دانشگاه تدریس کرد؟ ممنون از شما دوستان
> از مدیر بخش هم خواهش میکنم این مطلب mehrdad6322 در پست قبلی رو به خاطر بی ربط بودن پاک کنه!


 من شنیدم نمیشه بعنوان هیئت علمی استخدام شد  با این مدرک.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

نه من اتفاقا می شناسم کسانی که هیات علمی شدن با مجازی شیراز.رشته مثل IT فارق التحصیلاش انگشت شمارن راهی به جز جذب مجازی ها ندارن.دوستم با رتبه 200 تو این دوره قبول شده رشته IT .در صورتیکه بعضی رشته ها با 1500 می تونی روزانه بیاری پس کم نداره.مورد پایان نامه هم وزارت علوم تصویب کرده دوره اموزش محور را از آنجا که بسیاری از کشور ها این دوره ها رو دارن و دانشجویان به راحتی دکترا می رن.رشته ای مثل IT چه روزانه چه مجازی برای ادامه تحصیل راهی به جز خارج رفتن ندارین مگه در ایران سالانه چند نفر دکتری IT می گیره.فکر کنم 2 الی 3 نفر!!!

----------


## قله بلند

> کدومشون نرم افزار دارند ؟ 
> اعتبار این مدارک بیشتره یا دانشگاه ازاد  یا فراگیر پیام نور؟
> و مهمترین سوال شهریه هر ترم چقدره  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟


دوستمون سوال خوبی پرسیدن. می شه یک مقایسه کامل و جامع انجام بدید و دقیقاً از شهریه ها هم بگویید؟

----------


## princoo

آقا کسی هست که مجازی امیرکبیر بوده باشد؟
 کسی از آخر و عاقبت رشته شبکه های کامپیوتری اطلاع داره؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> آقا کسی هست که مجازی امیرکبیر بوده باشد؟
> کسی از آخر و عاقبت رشته شبکه های کامپیوتری اطلاع داره؟


یعنی چی آخرو عاقبت رشته شبکه؟؟  رشته IT گرایش شبکه پرطرفدارترین و بهترین رشته هست که فقط 3 تا 4 دانشگاه کشور قدرت ارائه اون رو دارن که اگر بخوای از طریق کنکور بری باید رتبه دو رقمی بیاری که قطبش هم همون دانشگاه امیرکبیر هست چون اساتید قوی تو این گرایش داره .اما باید بگم بسیاری از درساش سخته باید علاقه و پشتکار و ریاضی قوی داشته باشی چون خیلی به رشته مخابرات نزدیکه.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. می خواهم بدانم که کسانیکه با کنکور سراسری در دوره های مجازی قبول می شوند و یا به صورت فراگیر، از نظر شهریه پرداختی و رتبه ای که باید بیارند تفاوتی دارند؟ و بعد اینکه، در آدرس https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=181408 و در بخشی از مطالب پست اول آمده:


> واحد های عملی را یا باید در خود دانشگاه اخذ کنید و یا اگر در شهرستان هستید باید در دانشگاه پیام نور شهرخودتان اخذ کنید (البته اگر دانشگاه پیام نور شهرشما موافقت کند.)


حالا اگر این تعامل وجود داشته باشد، آیا دانشجوی ارشد پیام نور می تواند مثلاً یک درس خود را با سیستم مجازی پاس کند؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> حالا اگر این تعامل وجود داشته باشد، آیا دانشجوی ارشد پیام نور می تواند مثلاً یک درس خود را با سیستم مجازی پاس کند؟


گفته واحد های عملی. ارشد که واحد عملی نداره.

----------


## daisy_redrose

> سلام 
> ايا ارزش داره وقتمون را صرف درس خوندن تو همچين دانشگاهايي بكنيم ؟
> اون زماني كه مي رفتيم سره كلاس هيچي ياد نگرفتيم ! واي به حال الان كه سره كلاسم نميريم ؟


اینجا رو بخون..https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=181408&page=4

----------


## mohsen_mavaddat

سلام به همه دوستان
در مورد ارشد مجازی شیراز - گرایش طراحی و تولید نرم افزار
از اونجایی که امسال هم از کنکور سراسری گرفته و هم آزمون داخلی میگیره،کسی   اطلاع داره ظرفیت اعلام شده از طریق کنکور سراسری چند نفر بوده ؟ 
با چه رتبه هایی قبول شدن ؟ 
آیا بدون پایان نامه ( دوره های آموزش محور ) کسی تونسته ادامه تحصیل بده و یا عضو هیئت علمی بشه ؟ 
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم برای هر گرایش حدود 100 نفر ظرفیت دارن ( 10 ، 20   تا بیشتر یا کمتر ) و نیمی از اونا آموزش محور هستند و واحد پایان نامه   ندارن،
بچه های کنکور سراسری آموزش محور هم انتخاب کردن یا نه ؟

----------


## farzad1389

دوستانی که در رابطه با شهریه های مجازی/شبانه/غیرانتفاعی/فراگیر/آزاد ارشد امسال سوال دارن بهترین کار مراجعه به خود دفترچه امسال هست که من در آدرس زیر قرار دادم 
 دفترچه شماره یک ارشد سراسری ۸۹: http://www.box.net/shared/qvvm1xt6g7
دفترچه شماره دو ارشد سراسری ۸۹-فنی (کامپیوتر-آی تی ): http://www.box.net/shared/lexroixpzc 
دفترچه شماره ۲ ارشد سراسری ۸۹- پایه(علوم کامپیوتر):  http://www.box.net/shared/ze2zm268oq 
دفترچه ارشد دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی سال ۸۹:  http://www.box.net/shared/cn7fsbljmj
دفترچه ارشد فراگیر دانشگاه پیام نور ۸۹:  http://www.box.net/shared/xvmpjivdhf

----------


## j_shbn

> سلام. می خواهم بدانم که کسانیکه با کنکور سراسری در دوره های مجازی قبول می شوند و یا به صورت فراگیر، از نظر شهریه پرداختی و رتبه ای که باید بیارند تفاوتی دارند؟


سلام.من توی تکمیل ظرفیت کنکور امسال ، طراحی و تولید نرم افزار مجازی شیراز آوردم.اینطور که مسئولای این دانشگاه گفتند،چه از نظر شهریه،چه از نظر مدرک دریافتی و چه از نظر دریافت وام شهریه هیچ تفاوتی با هم ندارن.بعد اینطور که من شنیدم،ظرفیت کنکور داخلی دانشگاه نامحدوده و سنجش نظارت آنچنانی روی این کنکور نداره و اکثر قریب به اتفاق داوطلبا قبولن!البته این حرف چقدر صحت داره خدا میدونه.ولی در کل من از یکی از فارغ التحصیلای ارشد IT مجازی شیراز شنیدم که این مدرک واسه کسایی که شاغل هستن و میخوان رتبه شغلیشون رو ارتقا بدن فوق العادست.من که بیکار هستم و بین دوراهی رفتن به خدمت بسیار مقدس(!) و ادامه تحصیل در این دانشگاه گیر کردم!

----------


## SystemAnalyst

آره ورودیش خیلی سخت نیست ولی خروجیش نسبتا سخته.به روش دانشگاه های خارجی نسبتا عمل میشه.مثلا امیرکبیر شنیدم 70 درصد دانشجویانش به فارق التحصیلی نمی رسن

----------


## armin3000

این انجمن ممکنه به دوستان کمک کنه
انجمن دانشجویان دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دانشگاه شیراز (ویژه کارشناسی ارشد IT)

----------


## hossein_rohollah

با سلام
ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر بصورت مجازی در دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد چطوری هست کسی خبر نداره؟؟
میزان شهریه ؟؟؟؟     آیا پایان نامه می خواهد یا نه؟؟؟ تعداد واحد ارشد چندتا است؟؟

----------


## papergram

پیپرگرام، شبکه اجتماعی علمی و پژوهشی برای دانشجویان کامپیوتر است.دانشجویان می توانند در آن عضو شوند و با اشتراک گذاشتن مقالات، طرح ها و معرفی فعالیتهای پژوهشی خود شرایط لازم، جهت رشد و توسعه  فراهم آورند. هر پژوهشگر عضو شده در شبکه با توجه به منابع اشتراک گذاشته خود می تواند دسترسی رایگان به منابع علمی و اطلاعاتی موجود در سایت و اپلیکیشن  داشته باشد.
این شبکه اجتماعی حاوی بیش از ده ها هزار مقاله و پایان نامه با موضوعات رایانش ابری ، داده کاوی ، Big data ، شبکه های اجتماعی ، اینترنت اشیا ، هوش مصنوعی ، پردازش تصویر ، شبکه حسگر بی سیم ، امنیت اطلاعات ، مه رایانش ، متن کاوی ، وب کاوی ، سیستم های پیشنهاد دهنده ، معماری سازمانی ، پردازش زبان طبیعی و غیره می باشد.
در صورتی که در پیدا کردن ایده برای پایان نامه خود دچار مشکل شده اید ایده های جدید و کاربردی را در برنامه بیابید ، در این برنامه مقالات معتبر به عنوان مقاله بیس به اعضا پیشنهاد می شود. دیتاست های مناسب برای شبکه های اجتماعی ، متن کاوی ، عقیده کاوی و نظر کاوی برای اعضا تهیه می شود.مجلات و کنفرانس های معتبر معرفی شده و دسترسی به فیلم های آموزشی رایگان وجود خواهد داشت.
در این شبکه اجتماعی عضو شده و از امکانات کم نظیر آن بهره مند شوید.
آدرس وب سایت:
www.papergram.ir 

آدرس اپلیکیشن :

لینک برنامه papergram در کافه بازار:
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.ariate...socialnt/?l=fa

لینک برنامه papergram در گوگل پلی:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...enger.socialnt

----------

